

Be a Grim Reaper - jordanbrown
http://blog.jarederondu.com/grim-reaper

======
k3n
Another bathroom confessional which really doesn't say much at all IMO. Minus
the quotes, there's a grand total of 125 words in the post.

"_____ is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is
nothing left to take away" applies to basically anything that can be designed,
whether it's UI's, API's or whatever.

------
jordanbrown
Good design is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there
is nothing left to take away. - So true

